# Looking for hydraulic antifreeze.



## 94halftonchevy (Mar 12, 2006)

Does anyone know of an additive that I can add to my hydraulic fluid that will help keep it from freezing to help burn off the water? I have a western unimount that has some age on it that I'm trying to nurse thru the season. Has western fluid in it but I'm looking to help it along. Any info would be great.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

94halftonchevy;1756179 said:


> Does anyone know of an additive that I can add to my hydraulic fluid that will help keep it from freezing to help burn off the water? I have a western unimount that has some age on it that I'm trying to nurse thru the season. Has western fluid in it but I'm looking to help it along. Any info would be great.


Just change the fluid.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sea Foam.................

But I'd change the fluid first.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Why sea~foam? because it contains IPA?

Just add some isopropyl alcohol ie ipa.

but I'd change the flui if it was mine.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

whenever i change my fluid i always add one cap full of "HEET".


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

94halftonchevy;1756179 said:


> Does anyone know of an additive that I can add to my hydraulic fluid that will help keep it from freezing to help burn off the water? I have a western unimount that has some age on it that I'm trying to nurse thru the season. Has western fluid in it but I'm looking to help it along. Any info would be great.


which grade of western Red or he blue The blue is better for cold temps

Them old pumps get water in from ram I use to take a Shock boot and install it on the lift ram stop the water

You can buy a 12v heater that you screw in the fill plug and it will never freeze up


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I just change my fluid... I never added anything other then atf in my older pumps


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

isopropyl alcohol type dry gas...just a cap or two


----------



## rcttree (Jan 12, 2010)

Well i have had the same issue on 7'6 western several years back and yes i changed the fluid and still had issues.
Take the motor off and replace the filter on the pump. That has worked for me on that one as well as i just replaced the filter today on a 9'6 pro western. 
The other cheap repair is to replace the seals on the ram good luck.


----------



## 94halftonchevy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas guys, the fluid has been changed. Recently broke a angle ram. I used to run aft because it's readily available but the shop that replaced it flushed everything out and put the western fluid in it. The freeze up happened with the western fluid. in the future I'll try some of your ideas. Thanks.


----------

